# In need of some encouragement of success with FET



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Since my first fresh cycle failed in August I have had up and down days.

I'm on Down Regs now for a frozen cycle and woke up this morning feeling very downhearted.

Our clinic has advised that we had implantation but it failed very early on and I can't help feeling that this may happen again if we get implantation at all

I am looking for anybody who might be able to offer me some encouragement that the FET may be successful.

Pudding
X


----------



## Mrs_W (Sep 29, 2011)

Keep going.... I'm 5.5 weeks after a fet. Early days still but I was convinced this cycle wouldn't work. Felt I was just going through the motions really as it was our last frostie and it was the poorest of all of the blasts we ended up with after our fresh cycle last year. I've been proved wrong, FETs do work!


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

We have had 4 fresh cycles with either a bfn or chemical. My dd is a day 3 FET and I'm currently pregnant with our last blast frostie, so it certainly works best for me and is far less stressful. Good luck x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Mrs_W and Wright1 thank you both so much for responding to my post.

Today is another bad day I am afraid, mostly I think from sleep deprivation as my down regs are messing up my system and so hearing it can really work gives me some hope.

If you have any advice or suggestions on things I do help it working I would love to hear them.

Would you mind telling me what grade your snow babies were and how many you had on ice?

Thanks again.

Pudding
X


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Why dont u check yourself for blood clotting, tsh, insulin resistance and all those things that might cause a chemical pregnancy? Better to have some investigations before  the transfer. Also, start taking antioxidants like pycnogenol and omega 3 apart from the folic.
Gl


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

My twin boys are the result of fet on our 7th cycle.  Fresh never got us a bfp at any time.  I think it was because I was so much more relaxed (I went shopping and had a glass of wine with my lunch after et) and there was less trauma on the body as no ec etc. 

Good luck & I hope your sleep deprivation is practice for when you have a little one  

Katie x


----------



## Mrs_W (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya, 

Last fet it was a 4aa (the best of two) and that was a bfn. I was on fragmin for that one. 

This one I'm on fragmin again and it was our last frostie. Defrosted 100%. Graded 3bb. Also had an endometrial scratch this time... Ouch!!!  

I was convinced this fet wouldn't work for one reason or another but I've been happily proved wr


----------



## Mrs_W (Sep 29, 2011)

wrong!


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Mrs W = we sound quite similar 
We had a BFP with poor quality embryos  only to loose our much wanted and loved identical twin girls in February. Since then we had two FETs with excellent quality embryos which were both BFN.
This time we decided to try something different. We had a scratch, were on clexane, and prednisolone as well as all the pre pregnancy tablets - we got a BFP on HPT yesterday and today...
Official blood test tomorrow but am terrified


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Louise- Congrats on your BFP  

I also had a scratch last month and this month I am taking prednisolone, clexane and intralipids
I am taking omega 3 max strength and pregnacare 
I am currently on Day 14 of my cycle and starting the ovulation kits.

When did you start taking prednisolone and clexane? was that before or after ovulation?

Pudding - how are you? 
xxx


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Rome 
I was on fet so didn't have to ovulate. Started clexan and steroids at transfer. Taken omega three as well 
Scratch was quite uncomfortable. Who knows which bit made this one work () but I just want this to work


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Rome

I started my HRT yesterday and it has alleviated a few of my down reg symptoms so feeling a bit better plus I am wondering if my reaction to the drugs this time bearing I mind no real adverse effects on my unsuccessful fresh cycle could be a good sign.

Congrats Louiseburton hope all goes well with the blood test!

Pudding
X


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you pudding


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good Luck with Blood test Louise- let us know how you get on x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Well now thanks to a blood test (and another test kit at work) its official :-s


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Great news Louise!!! What grades where your frozen embryos??  

Hope everyone is doing well

It is getting cold outside  

xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations Louise I'm so happy for you!
X


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks ladies 
one was AB one was BB


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i had twins from fet, after a failed ivf. good luck!xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Avon Queen do you mind if I ask what grade your embies were?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

6 and 7 cell - i never knew anymore than that. they grew to 7 and 8 cell inbetween defrost and ET


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

(the BFN one was 8 cell) (my first go)


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

We've got three snow babies all 3bb blastocysts does anybody have any experience with defrosting these grade blastos?

Starting to worry about the defrosting now!

Pudding
X


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

mine are 4AA, 4BB and 4BA! 
getting worried too about the thawing process   
Currently doing the ovulation kits, when I get my surge I have to call the clinic for another scan and then I guess they will give me a  provisional date for the ET (if they thaw    )

How long after the you get your thaw do they transfer a Day 5 blast?
xx 
xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

I was told that they will thaw two of the blasts on the day of transfer and if one or both don't thaw well enough they will thaw the third one.

There is so much to worry about, the thaw, the transfer, what we eat and do on the 2ww and it can feel a little overwhelming.

I just wish I could fast forward to the transfer and know if the thaw has gone well, he'll if I'm wishing for stuff I should wish to fast forward to the end of the 2ww and see a BFP!!!!!

Pudding
X


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

it's all so nerve wracking!!!!   my job keeps me so busy so I am glad that i dont always have time to think about it!!!!


xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi girls,
Hope you don't mind me joining in, but I will be having a natural FET in early Jan (all being well...).
Had our first ICSI in May, which resulted in a BFP but chemical. Had 2nd ICSI in Oct and I had a BFN on 6th of this month.
We have 2 5BB blasts in the freezer.

I am really nervous about having a natural FET, as although I have a regular cycle, what if I get it wrong? What do you do to find out when you have ovulated? Just a the POAS tests or do you chart your body basal temp too? Do the clinic scan you? 

Also, how do you prepare for a FET? I gave up drinking, followed a strict diet etc. before the first ICSI. Should I do the same for FET and what vitamins etc. should I take??

Soooo sorry for all of the questions. This is all so new to me!!

Thanks so much
Em x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Emma

It's all new to me too!

I'm doing a medicated FET I had two weeks of down regs and am now on HRT I will be scanned in about a week with transfer a week after that.

I have given up alcohol and caffeine and  am taking the same vits I started earlier this year when we found out icsi was our only real option.

I'm also having Accupuncture which is something I wouldn't have considered before my fresh cycle but the injections got me over my fear of needles and I heard really good things about success with Accupuncture. I have seen some really good physical and emotional effects from having the treatment and recommend it for stress management if nothing else ! 

Rome10 I'm working freelance these days and so am trying to wind down as much as possible so I can have the 2ww with no work and it's a bit of a double edged sword as I'm quiet now and thinking way too much, my mum is taking me away for a spa break later this week for relaxation and to take my mind off it all! Can't wait! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

emma26 said:


> Hi girls,
> Hope you don't mind me joining in, but I will be having a natural FET in early Jan (all being well...).
> Had our first ICSI in May, which resulted in a BFP but chemical. Had 2nd ICSI in Oct and I had a BFN on 6th of this month.
> We have 2 5BB blasts in the freezer.
> ...


pregnacare plus vitamins (got mine morrisons)
5 fruit and veg a day

they scan u regularly.....if you dont ovulate in time they make you ovulate. they can detect the LH surge which means u will ovulate in next 48hrs. i had the embies transfterred 3 days after ovulation to match the 3 days after EC from the ivf cycle, then they just gave me pessary things to insert. good luckxxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much both! Really appreciate your replies. I am completely relaxed when it comes to an icsi cycle, as I know what to expect. This upcoming FET however, is a completely different ball game!!! 
My clinic told me that I'm expected to detect my surge myself, which is why I am worrying a bit. I will ask them about the scans though, will defo make things easier and more relaxing for me!!! 

Love reading all of these positive stories too!!! Given me a real boost  Thanks!!!

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

im sure the surge is detected in your bloods. if i remember rightly. unless u can wee on a stick or something. yeah i had regular checks to see where my body naturally was. please try not to stress i found the FET so much more "pleasant" than the full ivf cycle xxx good luck


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

this was our third FET. 
We had a scan on day two of period and then nothing for a week or so.
I was taking oestrogen and then started prednisolone and clexane on transfer day. We also had an endometrial scratch as wed had two implantation failures with good/excellent quality embryos so we tried new things

Before that I was taking multivitamins and cod liver oil tablets. Other than that there was no down regging which im grateful for. They do a short protocol on fresh cycles


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

I will be on prednislone and clexane either just before transfer or on transfer day

How are you feeling Louise? sunk in yet?   
xx


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Rome - the blood test was ok and I had done 5 HPT (ok ok 6 as I took another one today and the date had gone up..) but it still amazes me when I wipe (TMI) that theres no blood lol


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies ladies, much appreciated and made me feel so much better/calmer about the FET process!!

Louise - when was your otd?

x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

by the way i tested 4 days before oft with the twins and got a negative. but a positive the night before otd


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

My OTD was 18th November


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh fab!!! Well, huge congrats to you hun!!
I hope we get that long awaited BFP from our FET in Jan. 
I feel so much pressure this time! As our issues are male factor, my dh has had to be extra healthy etc in run up to treatments too, but he can relax a bit this time, which is great but I feel a bit 'on my own' in that it's all on me!!

How did/do you guys feel before your FETs??


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Emma

I know what you mean about feeling a bit on your own we also have male factor and I've been feeling a bit frustrated on the FET as I have had a lot of adverse effects to the medication and have felt pretty rough and tired a lot of the time whereas DH has had nothing to do!

My DH is very supportive but realistically there is only so much that our partners can do for us and understand how we feel as we have all the symptoms and the anticipation really gets to us doesn't it ? I have found chatting too there's in the same boat on here a great help!

What have you been doing in preparation? I have been having accupuncture for a few weeks now and am feeling the benefits of it for stress management if nothing else! I gave up caffeine and alcahol and am trying to eat more healthily although the HRT has made me gain weight like crazy!

Pudding
X


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

*emma* I felt a bit of a swiz during the FET - after all the drugs and scans of a fresh cycle the FET was so easy


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Totally agree with you pudding. There is only so much support that dh or anyone can provide and like you said, thank goodness for this forum as I would feel really 'alone' without it.
I'm a pretty strong person, but this whole process is enough to break the strongest of people!!!!

I'm not doing acupuncture this time, as its so expensive and the Chinese Dr will expect to see me every week from now until the end of pg!! At £40 a time, it's a bit much. Eeek!
I may be honest with her and ask for just 4-5 sessions before and after ET.....
I will also cut out coffee and alcohol but may have a couple on Christmas day!!!!
I have asked dh to support me and not drink too much over Christmas. I feel guilty. Do you think I'm bad to ask that??

Louise, I'm thinking that maybe that's why I'm feeling odd about this cycle. It's so simple compared to fresh cycle!!!
Like you said, you feel like a bit of a cheat!!!

x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

You are both so lucky my fresh cycle was a walk in the park compared to the medication on my FET!

Emma I don't think you are wrong to ask your DH to cut the alcohol down, firstly it's good for them and secondly they should be supporting us!

I asked my DH to go easy on it in general and to abstain completely during the 2ww so he can focus only on me and our cycle which given what I have had to put up with recently is not asking much at all!

You know I think about most of my posts on here and they are really whingey about how hard it all is for me and really I feel very lucky to be having the treatment so quickly in our fertility journey, I know a lot of people wait a lot longer for treatment and whilst I can feel a bit hard done by as we have male factor infertility and I am the one that has to do all the heavy lifting so to speak if it works it will all be worth it!

Pudding
X


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

*pudding* I think we all have a poor me moment now and again and that's ok

and I couldn't agree more about having it 'easy' - also at our clinic we do the short protocol and I believe ive not had half as many side effects as other people and im eternally grateful for that too


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Agree with you both!! I also feel incredibly whingey at times but I'm nowhere near like that in real life!!
I also feel like I have been lucky in terms of reactions etc to IVF and associated drugs. Being diabetic, I expected to react badly but apart from the odd emotional episode (which no one would notice!), I have had an easy time of it, both times!
However, I have been feeling incredibly run down and generally unwell in 3-4 weeks following the last cycle. It may be due to the drugs or it may just be a general cold thanks to the season etc.

Re alcohol during the 2ww, my dh has also always abstained in support, but from your comments girls, I no longer feel guilty for asking him to curb it for a little longer.... Haha

xx


----------

